# Drew1527 NEO Lawn Journal



## Drew1527 (Apr 20, 2019)

Purchased our first home last summer and put in our lawn last fall. Here are some photos of the prep and progress.


----------



## Drew1527 (Apr 20, 2019)

Looking at picking up this Greensmaster this week.


----------



## Drew1527 (Apr 20, 2019)

Got to mow today after some weekend rains. Mowing at the 2nd to lowest setting on my Honda mower so it should be right around 1 3/4". Tried to take it down to the lowest which was 1 1/8" but it was too short for it.


----------



## Drew1527 (Apr 20, 2019)

And so it begins.


----------



## Drew1527 (Apr 20, 2019)

Mapped out the property


----------



## ChicagoLawn (Apr 7, 2019)

Looks good!


----------

